# Do they NOT make long sleeved undershirts for toddlers?



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been everywhere- Target, Walmart, Kmart,websites, etc. I'm trying to find non onesie long sleeved undershirts for DD and I can't find anything. DH says they don't make long sleeved undershirts for kids. Anyone know where we might be able to find some?TIA


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I hear ya ... they are hard to find.

We bought a four-pack of onesies and had my auntie cut and serge them. They work great!


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> I hear ya ... they are hard to find.
> 
> We bought a four-pack of onesies and had my auntie cut and serge them. They work great!


That is exactly what we do. Cannot find them anywhere! Business idea!


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks. Cutting the onesies is a good idea. We'll end up doing that. The weather is starting to get cold here and I prefer a long sleeved undershirt. DH also said to consider getting light thermal longsleeved tee's as well so that's an option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starling&diesel*
> 
> I hear ya ... they are hard to find.
> 
> We bought a four-pack of onesies and had my auntie cut and serge them. They work great!


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

American Apparel has them but as such they are on the pricier side (thirty bucks for three).


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll add that we've had some luck getting plain long-sleeved T's at Walmart. We also use those as undershirts. The ones I got as onesies are Carters, and were on the longer side, which is great because they cover more of DD's torso and will last longer.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

like these?

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3559078&CAWELAID=363671035, $7 for two, but free shipping. Our walmart has them now, they just got them right after thanksgiving.

Weird. i can't get it to go to the toddler size. huh. sorry!


----------



## JordanKX (May 31, 2009)

I bought a pack of - up to 24month at Target. That's the highest size I've seen so far! I agree... they just don't sell them. DS is only 15 month and the 24mo barely fit. But they'll last thru the winter. Apparently undershirts are hard to come by for later ages.


----------



## Katie Smith (Nov 29, 2012)

I ended up ordering some for my daughter from the Carter's website. Right now, they are out of stock, at least for girls, but they do make them! Kind of pricey, but so worth it! I have had the same problem, can't find them ANYWHERE!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I find long sleeved tshirts easily in toddler sizes. I guess they aren't technically undershirts but I layer them as needed. That way they do double duty and often will use them as pj tips too


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

I had a couple thermal long sleeve shirts for my son that I had found at target. For age 3 though. (and 7 years ago







)

Search for thermal, long johns, etc


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

I found one place after a similar search and managed to get 3-4 long sleeve onesies in size 3T- and when I went to look back they were sold out! I will look up the place again and let you know maybe they restocked.

Also I had the BEST cotton pne piece pj's for ds (from hanna andersson) and now they are too small- and same thing NO ONE makes toddler sized cotton one piece pj's that I an find! especially not plain ones without loud patterns.

http://essentialwhites.com/p-21-bodysuit.aspx

here is the link to the one pice toddler bodysuits I got- I didn't look yet to see if they are in stock again

looks like they are in stock. Were you looking for the onesies that button under or jus plain shirts? If you want plain long sleeve t shirts- well there is always hanna andersson if you are willing to pay the price for it- they are pricey but great quality


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Gerber, Carters, and Toys R Us private label all make long sleeved snap (kimono style) snap tees. My favorites! But you'll probably have to mail order them because I have been stalking them for months and they seem never to be on the shelf. Under the Nile and Zutano make very nice higher end versions. The AA regular shirts wear well too.


----------



## akcowgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

I buy onsies and cut off the bottom with pinking shears. The material does not fray or run.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

I've seen them at Babies R US


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

You can order in bulk (or not) from Dharma Trading. Lots of styles, long sleeve. Low price.

http://www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/3283-AA.shtml


----------



## lilianasmama (Dec 1, 2012)

I was startinh ti wonder this too.. I did end up getting oneies but i just found some cute long sleeves at childrens place. i would of been happy to find a few plain but the ones i got arent that busy so they work for us!! good luck!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

oh sorry I thought you were looking for long sleeved onesies in larger sizes when I posted that link.


----------

